# Mit Drohnen gegen Schwarzangler



## Bilch (14. September 2021)

Habe mir nicht gedacht, dass ich so ein Prophet bin 









						Totale Überwachung der Küstenangler geplant
					

Newsmeldung  Im Rahmen eines Vorschlags der Europäischen Kommission wird die Überwachung von Fischereitätigkeiten modernisiert und für eine bessere Durchsetzung gesorgt .   Die EU plant eine intensivere Überwachung der Angler (Beispielbild)  Die neue Fischereikontrollregelung der EU verpflichtet...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

Hallo

ob eine Drohne da geeignet ist, ich weiss nicht so recht. In Zonen mit absolutem Angelverbot schon eher, aber in befischbaren Zonen, wie will man mit der Drohne feststellen ob da ein lizenzierter- oder ein Schwarzangler fischt.
In Slowenien, wo es hinsichtlich der Kontrollen deutlich strenger zuggeht als bei uns, habe ich schon öfters gesehen, dass die Fischereiaufseher oft Angler aus der Deckung mit dem Fernglas beobachten, ob sich der den Vorschriften gegenüber auch konform verhält, bevor die eigentiche Kontrolle durchgeführt wird.
Mehrmals stand da schon ein Fischereiaufseher vor mir, der schier aus dem Boden gewachsen schien, so unvermittelt tauchen die manchmal auf .
Immer freundlich, auch mal einen Tipp gebend, aber bei eventuellen Verstößen unnachsichtig. Ich hatte da aber nie Probleme mit denen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (14. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ob eine Drohne da geeignet ist, ich weiss nicht so recht. In Zonen mit absolutem Angelverbot schon eher, aber in befischbaren Zonen, wie will man mit der Drohne feststellen ob da ein lizenzierter- oder ein Schwarzangler fischt.


Hi, ich denke ein geschultes Auge erkennt einen Schwarzangler schon in vielen Fällen, alleine an seinem Verhalten und Ausrüstung, dazu wird die Drohne ja nicht die Kontrolle durchführen, aber sie kann unterstützen und Zeit sparen helfen. Im unwegsamen Gelände fliege ich einmal das Gewässer ab und sehe ob es da jemanden zu kontrollieren gibt oder nicht, wird deutlich zügiger gehen als alle Stellen ablaufen / anfahren. Wäre die einzige Kontrollvariante, die mir zur Zeit der Ausgangssperre im Frühjahr Sorgen bereitet hätte, vor allem wenn das Vieh auch noch mit Wärmebildkamera ausgestattet wäre. 
Ich sag mal so, ich bin kein großer Freund von Drohnen, aber wieso sollte man der Fischreiaufsicht das verwehren, wenn es deren Arbeit erleichtert und ohnehin jeder Dude mit sonnem Teil durch die Gegend fliegen kann...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bilch (14. September 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich dagegen, der erste Schritt sind die Schwarzangler und so langsam wird es ganz normal sein, dass wir ständig überwacht sind, es können sich ja schließlich überall Leute befinden, die gegen das Gesetz vorstoßen ...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ich bin kein großer Freund von Drohnen, aber wieso sollte man der Fischreiaufsicht das verwehren, wenn es deren Arbeit erleichtert und ohnehin jeder Dude mit sonnem Teil durch die Gegend fliegen kann...
> 
> Grüße JK


Hallo,

ich will ja das keinem verwehren, sehe da aber schon Probleme. Beispiel: Schwarzangler bemerkt Drohne und verzieht sich, bevor der Fischereiaufseher auftauchen kann.
Hinzu kommt, zumindest bei uns in Deutschland, dass man niemanden einfach so fotografieren oder filmen darf.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jkc (14. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will ja das keinem verwehren, sehe da aber schon Probleme. Beispiel: Schwarzangler bemerkt Drohne und verzieht sich, bevor der Fischereiaufseher auftauchen kann.


Job erfüllt würde ich sagen.  
Ich weiß nicht wie es in Irland ist, aber hier in GER braucht sich niemand die Illusion machen, dass Schwarzangeln seitens der Gerichte / Staatsanwaltschaft großartig verfolgt wird, heißt mehr als vergrämen macht ein Fischereiaufseher in den meisten Fällen doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Job erfüllt würde ich sagen.
> Ich weiß nicht wie es in Irland ist, aber hier in GER braucht sich niemand die Illusion machen, dass Schwarzangeln seitens der Gerichte / Staatsanwaltschaft großartig verfolgt wird, heißt mehr als vergrämen macht ein Fischereiaufseher in den meisten Fällen doch auch nicht, oder?


Hallo,

bei uns wird jeder angezeigt, der beim Schwarzfischen erwischt wird, sofern es kein Jugendlicher ist. Die Strafen bewegen sich meist zwischen 300 und 500 Euro, sofern kein Fisch gefangen wurde. Ist dies der Fall kommt meist noch Tierquälerei dazu und dann kanns richtig teuer werden. Das Gerät ist sowieso weg.
Wir hatten da mal einen etwas laxeren Staatsanwalt. Nach der dritten Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde denkt der mittlerweile auch anders.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jkc (14. September 2021)

Top, damit dürftet ihr nach meinem Gefühl ziemlich weit vorne liegen, was die Verfolgung angeht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. September 2021)

Servus,
Ich sehe das genauso wie jkc . Die Drohne macht nicht die Kontrolle, sondern findet und vergrämt die pösen Buben und dient der Beweisführung. Der Kontrolleur im Gebüsch mit dem Fernglas kann leider erstmal gar nichts beweisen.
Noch mehr Kontrolle ist kein Gegenargument für mich, wir werden sowieso ständig überwacht (Handy, Kundenkarten, Bankkarten, Satelliten, Auto, Verkehr...man kann es gar nicht alles aufzählen wenn man mal anfängt ).
Es soll ja nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz herumstalken, Fischereiaufseher sind legitimierte Personen. Für die spart das Zeit, in der sie dann mehr Gebiete kontrollieren können.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Top, damit dürftet ihr nach meinem Gefühl ziemlich weit vorne liegen, was die Verfolgung angeht.


Hallo,

ja, wir sind auch in Bayern, da gehen die Uhren mitunter anders  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Vielleicht könnten diese Drohnen den Schwarzanglern ja auch etwas Licht machen?


----------



## Prinzchen (14. September 2021)

*Kann mal jemand den Threadtitel korrigieren? *Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.


----------



## thanatos (14. September 2021)

währe doch auch ein Hobby - *mit der Armbrust gegen Drohnen -* Wilhelm Tell läßt grüßen .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Hier wird wohl schon einmal für den Ernstfall bzw. für die entlegensten Gegenden getestet.

https://www.spiegel.de/auto/drohnen...iloten-a-a8e201bf-e0bf-49dd-ac66-5d3d96cea344

Wie von Bilch allerdings schon geschrieben wurde, ist das keine gute Entwicklung. All die Vorteile die solche Drohnen sicherlich haben, rechtfertigen nicht die totale Überwachung, die über kurz oder lang eintreten wird. Da lasse ich mir von unseren Gesetzgebern auch nichts mehr vormachen. Aktuell lernt man wieder jeden Tag, dass das Gesagte von gestern morgen schon nicht mehr zählt. 

Von daher hat thanatos schon recht und man sollte sich frühzeitig über entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen schlau machen. Denn ob mich nun der Nachbar beim Sonnen im Garten filmt oder aber ob mich der Große Bruder ständig und überall im Auge hat, beides tut meiner Privatsphäre und Freiheit nicht gut. Solche fliegenden "Blitzer" werde ich eines Tages definitiv vom Himmel holen aber nicht weil ich Schwarzangler bin, sondern weil es langsam reicht mit der allerorten einsetzenden Überwachung durch den Staat. Perfide, wenn nicht sogar ekelhaft ist, dass einem alles mit dem Wort _"Sicherheit"_ verkauft wird. Mir ist Freiheit wichtiger.


----------



## fishhawk (14. September 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> hier in GER braucht sich niemand die Illusion machen, dass Schwarzangeln seitens der Gerichte / Staatsanwaltschaft großartig verfolgt wird,


Kommt wohl auf die jeweils zuständigen Behörden an und wird wohl oft so sein, aber pauschalieren kann man das m.E. nicht.

Auch ob der Einsatz von Drohnen gerechtfertigt ist , dürfte wohl von den jeweiligen Umständen abhängen.

Ich vermute mal, dass in einem dünn besiedelten, aber gewässerreichen Land,  wie Irland, mit Aufklärungsdrohnen erstmal  die Gegend gescannt wird, ob es sich für die Streifen überhaupt lohnt, dort Patrouille zu laufen.

 Den Einsatz von Kampfdrohnen gegen Fischwilderer hielte ich dagegen für unangemessen.


----------



## fishhawk (14. September 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, wir sind auch in Bayern, da gehen die Uhren mitunter anders


und anders muss nicht zwangsläufig schlechter sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> währe doch auch ein Hobby - *mit der Armbrust gegen Drohnen -* Wilhelm Tell läßt grüßen .


Hallo,

wäre eine Möglichkeit, ich habe eine. Bis auf 60 Meter bekomme ich auch brauchbare Schußleistungen hin .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (14. September 2021)

Völlig übertrieben. Ließt man das englischsprachige Original:



> Inland Fisheries Ireland says it initiated 119 court cases for fishing offenses last year





> Irish officials said previous spot deployment of drones to watch for illegal fishing increased considerably in 2020 to 136 flights. True, those were still far lower than the *30,882 foot and vehicle patrols, 1,227 rounds on bicycle, and 573 in boats*. But authorities say the sorties of uncrewed aerial vehicles allowed them to catch law-breaking anglers in places they rarely got to before.



Wenn man mit gut 32.000 Einsätzen nur 119 Schwarzfischer dingfest macht, ist es ohnehin sinnlos egal ob es per Drohne, Fahhrad oder zu Fuß geschieht. Am Rhein in RLP würden das 10 Mann an einem Tag zu Fuß schaffen, wenn sie sich trauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> währe doch auch ein Hobby - *mit der Armbrust gegen Drohnen -* Wilhelm Tell läßt grüßen .


Du bist ein bischen technisch zurück, das geht mit Schrotgewehr bzw. spezieller mit einer ala Counterstrike/TacticalOps automatischen russischen Saiga Combat Shotgun sehr viel besser und einfacher.
Wird sowieso demnächst beim Militär u.a.m. (den guten und den bösen) zur Standardausrüstung werden, die leichte Handflak gegen Drohnen. Und bisher können die Rotoren nicht einen Kratzer ab, dann zerlegt sich das Ding schon selber.
Eine noch nettere Alternative sind EMP-Guns, zum stören oder zerstören der Flugelektronik. Mit der Reichweite ist das noch schwer.

Alles das lässt den gewieften Trickcaster nur milde lächeln, wer fliegende Luftballons mit dem Bulletblei zerschiessen kann,
holt auch eine Drohne vom niedrigen Himmel. Wobei die Angelschnüre sich hervorragend und noch stabiler um die Rotoren wickeln als bei Bootspropellern.


----------



## zandertex (14. September 2021)

ich finde das voll OK.....mit den Drohnen gegen die Schwarzangler!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

Wie hier schon gesagt, bei Schwarzanglern wäre es ja voll in Ordnung; bin ich dafür.
Aber 99% der anderen Leute werden damit auch konfrontiert, fotografiert, ausgespäht, aufgezeichnet usw. ; voreilende übereifrige Kriminalisierung, globaler Anfangsverdacht.
Nie wieder ein ungestörtes und unbeobachtetes Techtelmechtel auf der Waldwiese oder am Seenstrand. 
Ewig diese Rasenmäher der Lüfte auf Patroullienflug, lästiger als ein Schwarm Hornissen.
Das kann ganz schön übel werden, wenn man den Techniklösungen- und Kontrollwahn freie Bahn lässt.


----------



## zandertex (14. September 2021)

Die Drohnen registrieren nen vorgehaltenen Ausweis ..................und gut ist,oder nicht!


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke ein geschultes Auge erkennt einen Schwarzangler schon in vielen Fällen, alleine an seinem Verhalten und Ausrüstung, dazu wird die Drohne ja nicht die Kontrolle durchführen, aber sie kann unterstützen und Zeit sparen helfen. Im unwegsamen Gelände fliege ich einmal das Gewässer ab und sehe ob es da jemanden zu kontrollieren gibt oder nicht, wird deutlich zügiger gehen als alle Stellen ablaufen / anfahren. Wäre die einzige Kontrollvariante, die mir zur Zeit der Ausgangssperre im Frühjahr Sorgen bereitet hätte, vor allem wenn das Vieh auch noch mit Wärmebildkamera ausgestattet wäre.
> Ich sag mal so, ich bin kein großer Freund von Drohnen, aber wieso sollte man der Fischreiaufsicht das verwehren, wenn es deren Arbeit erleichtert und ohnehin jeder Dude mit sonnem Teil durch die Gegend fliegen kann...
> 
> Grüße JK


Blödsinn  ich kenne welche  die seid  mehr als 40 Jahren  ohne  Schein angeln und die  Ausrüstung  ist vom feinstem.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2021)

Keiner regt sich auf wenn die WAPO vom Boot aus  kontrolliert. 
Jeder der dadurch nicht weiter Schwarz fischt ist ein Erfolg.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du bist ein bischen technisch zurück, das geht mit Schrotgewehr bzw. spezieller mit einer ala Counterstrike/TacticalOps automatischen russischen Saiga Combat Shotgun sehr viel besser und einfacher


Hallo,

ja, aber die Armbrust ist (fast) lautlos .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kanal-Angler (15. September 2021)

*Ich halte vom Einsatz solcher Drohnen zur Verfolgung von Schwarzanglern sehr viel, das sollte man auch bei uns Einführen. Wir Angler haben unseren Angelschein ja nicht aus jucks und Dollerei gemacht sondern um zu lernen wie man Fische weitgerecht behandelt, sie betäubt, Tötet und ausnimmt. Wer seine Angelpapiere alle dabei hat braucht auch vor der Drohnen-Polizei keine Angst zu haben.
Diese 08-15 Badewannen Schwanz-Angler sollte man mit sehr hohen Geldstrafen vom Wasser fernhalten... *


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, aber die Armbrust ist (fast) lautlos .
> 
> ...



Rambos Bogen war auch nicht gerade leise.


----------



## rippi (15. September 2021)

Von den Geld, was da reingesteckt wird, hätte man lieber was sinnvolles machen können. Jedem Iren, eine Woche lang pro Jahr, gratis Zuckerwatte zur Verfügung stellen oder so.

Lasst die Leute doch in abgelegenen Regionen schwarzangeln, meine Güte, die haben einen langen Weg auf sich genommen um angeln zu können.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2021)

Den Weg habe ich auch auf mich genommen zahle Beitrag mache  Arbeitzdienst im Verein. Komme dann an die Angelstelle und da sitzt  dann so ein Parasit  dem das alles  egal Ist? Würde dann dein Gesicht sehen und du öihm dann  sagst bleibe  sitzen  hattest  ja einen langen Weg.


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten diese Drohnen den Schwarzanglern ja auch etwas Licht machen?





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Rambos Bogen war auch nicht gerade leise.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385163


Lieber Banksi, hast Du ja selbst mal gesagt, bei steigendem Krachbumm-Level deiner Posts wirds mal wieder Zeit für ne Runde saving Pvt. Ryan für Dich.  Also, lecker Popcorn gemacht, Getränk Deiner Wahl geschnappt, und ab auf die Couch ins Heimkino 

ontopic: Mir sind Drohnen in jeder Form unheimlich. Abgesehen davon ist ihr Gesirre, das man nun schon dann und wann ertragen muss, absolut nervtötend.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber 99% der anderen Leute werden damit auch konfrontiert, fotografiert, ausgespäht, aufgezeichnet usw.


und genau das ist es was damit erreicht werden soll, die paar Schwarzangler sind auch in Irland diesen Aufwand nicht wert.
Es geht um Überwachung schlecht hin.
Das ist ein absolutes NoGo für mich


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. September 2021)

Und dann noch die Ruhestörung!
Da bin ich endlich mal in der Natur, fernab von industrie- u. Strassenlärm,
Kommt so ein Luftmoped dahergedröhnt , gehts noch?


----------



## jkc (15. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Blödsinn  ich kenne welche  die seid  mehr als 40 Jahren  ohne  Schein angeln und die  Ausrüstung  ist vom feinstem.


Deswegen schreib ich "in vielen Fällen"


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. September 2021)

So lange die Dinger nicht bewaffnet sind und die Schwarzangler nicht 
erst mal, aus dem Gebüsch gebombt werden......................
Oh Gott nein,ich schweife vom Thema ab............................


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> So lange die Dinger nicht bewaffnet sind und die Schwarzangler nicht
> erst mal, aus dem Gebüsch gebombt werden......................
> Oh Gott nein,ich schweife vom Thema ab............................



Stellt euch vor.
Esox 1960 sitzt mit runtergelassener Büx im Gebüsch zum scheixxen.
Da kommt die mit Kamera bestückte Krachhummel und macht Aufnahmen.

Folge = Anzeige!
1)  Wildscheixxen
2) Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses
3) Angelgeräte ohne Aufsicht gelassen.

Wenn er sich auch noch den Arxx mit Papier abwischt erfolgt noch ne Anzeige wegen Umweltverschmutzung.

Das Ganze dann trotz Erlaubnisschein zum Angeln


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, aber die Armbrust ist (fast) lautlos .


Naja, ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen, nur vor bodenlosen Leichtsinn warnen.
Armbrust oder Bogen verschießen im Gegensatz zu z.B. Kornware wie Schrot  recht große und schwere Pfeile oder Bolzen, die einfach beim wieder runterfliegen irgendwo in über 200m noch tödlich oder verletztend sein können.
Wer mit sowas einfach auf ein kleines schwankendes Ziel im hohen Winkel und Bogenflugbahn drauf los ballern täte ... (sowas geht gar nicht)
Da sind alle Grundregeln für das Schießen ob sportlich, jagdlich oder militärisch verletzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen, nur vor bodenlosen Leichtsinn warnen.
> Armbrust oder Bogen verschießen im Gegensatz zu z.B. Kornware wie Schrot  recht große und schwere Pfeile oder Bolzen, die einfach beim wieder runterfliegen irgendwo in über 200m noch tödlich oder verletztend sein können.
> Wer mit sowas einfach auf ein kleines schwankendes Ziel im hohen Winkel und Bogenflugbahn drauf los ballern täte ... (sowas geht gar nicht)
> Da sind alle Grundregeln für das Schießen ob sportlich, jagdlich oder militärisch verletzt.


Hallo,

ist schon klar. Ich bin durchaus versiert im Umgang mit Waffen. Schon von Kindesbeinen an. War bei uns im ländlichen Bereich oft üblich. Mein Onkel war Jäger und im Krieg Scharfschütze, der lehrte mich das Schießen und mit dem ging ich auch oft auf Jagd und meinen ersten Bock schoß ich mit 12 Jahren. Mit einer 222Remington. Die meist verwendete Büchse meines Onkels war eine 7x64 und die wäre für mich damals schon etwas happig gewesen . An die ließ er mich erst als ich 16 war.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Salt (15. September 2021)

Ach, was habt ihr denn?
Sollte sich das durchsetzen oder ihr euch generell von Drohnen gestört fühlen....einfach ein gezielter Wurf über die Hummel.
Rotoren und Angelschnur sind ne tolle Sache 
Ansonsten gibt's dann bestimmt auch bald von irgendeinem Anbietern sowas hier...

Oder für den Ansitzangler auch ne stationäre Version mit mehr Reichweite....die deckt dann auch dem am anderen Seeufer gelegenen Futterspot mit ab.

Edit by Mod.
Bitte inks setzen.

(sorry wenn die Pics nicht erlaubt sind...bin mir da grad nich sicher, passt aber zu gut)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Vielleicht kommen 


Salt schrieb:


> Ach, was habt ihr denn?
> Sollte sich das durchsetzen oder ihr euch generell von Drohnen gestört fühlen....einfach ein gezielter Wurf über die Hummel.
> Rotoren und Angelschnur sind ne tolle Sache
> Ansonsten gibt's dann bestimmt auch bald von irgendeinem Anbietern sowas hier...
> ...



Erlaubt bestimmt, nur vielleicht noch mit einem Herkunftsnachweis versehen. Es sei denn Du hast die Bilder selbst gemacht.
Auf dem ersten Bild, was für ein Ballermann das auch immer sein mag, aber ist der etwa aus Lego Technik!?


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2021)

Ich finde es im Einzelnen interessant und aufschlussreich wie und in welche Richtung sich die Diskussion entwickelt, aber ich kann wirklich nicht sagen das ich überrascht wäre.
pifpafpuf,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Im Zeichen der zu verringernden CO² Emissionen und natürlich auch als leidenschaftlicher Pazifist & Sportsfreund schlage ich zur Drohnenabwehr außerdem den guten alten Bumerang vor.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor.
> Esox 1960 sitzt mit runtergelassener Büx im Gebüsch zum scheixxen.
> Da kommt die mit Kamera bestückte Krachhummel und macht Aufnahmen.
> 
> ...


Dann wird das Teil,mit einem gezieltem Strahl vom Himmel gepinkelt
und aus, die Maus............


----------



## Michael.S (1. Juni 2022)

Der nächste Schritt wäre dann eleminieren des Schwarzanglers , als jugendlicher saß ich mal mit einem Kumpel an einem kleinen Bach und wir angelten als plötzlich so eine A10 am Himmel erschien , herumkurvte und plötzlich auf uns zukam , nicht nur einmal das hat der öfters gemacht im Tiefflug direkt über uns weg ,der hatte uns im Visier sonnst gab es da nichts ,wir wollten den noch Anzeigen was aber auch wohl nichts gebracht hätte


----------



## dreampike (6. Juni 2022)

Das ist eine interessante Diskussion hier, vor allem, weil ständig von Schwarzanglern die Rede ist. Die gibt es in Irland kaum, weil man an 90% der öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässer keinerlei Fischereischein oder eine spezielle Erlaubnis braucht. Außer an den Lachsgewässern und den sog. Troutfisheries, da laufen aber eh' schon genug Kontrolleure rum. 
Es geht in Irland vielmehr darum, die zum Teil sehr rigiden Auflagen zu verfolgen (Hecht darf nur 1 am Tag entnommen werden, darf nicht länger als 50 cm sein, Friedfische nur 3 Stück unter 25 cm, Aalfischen verboten, Netzfischen verboten...). Anfang der 0er-Jahre kamen viele Menschen aus Osteuropa als Arbeitskräfte nach Irland, deren Entnahmeverhalten solche drastischen Maßnahmen erforderlich machten. Unabhängig von der Nationalität gibt es in Irland viele Fischer, die zwar legal fischen, sich aber nicht an die Regeln halten. Die irischen Gewässer sind auch nicht mit deutschen Gewässern vergleichbar, sie sind oft abgelegen, wenig zugänglich und die Ufer meist sehr stark bewachsen. Das alles macht es den Kontrolleuren sehr schwer und daher begrüße ich für Irland den Einsatz von Drohnen. Wenn diejenigen Angler, die sich bislang unbeachtet wähnen, nun mit Drohnen rechnen müssen, wird sich das positiv auf die Einhaltung der Bestimmungen auswirken. 
Die Situation bei uns stellt sich anders dar, meist sind wir beim Fischen wie auf dem Präsentierteller gut sichtbar. Und es geht bei Kontrollen zunächst um die Sichtung der erforderlichen Papiere, das geht mit Drohnen wohl kaum...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juni 2022)

"Friedfische nur 3 unter 25cm."

Was bedeutet das - Größere tabu oder frei entnehmbar?

R.S.


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2022)

Irland habe ich so eben von meiner Angelreiseliste gestrichen - was soll ich mit so einem kümmerlichen 
Hechtlein oder mit drei 24 cm Kärpflein ?


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> so ein Parasit


das kann man so oder so sehen - angelt jemand an einem gepflegten mit künstlichem Besatz versehenem 
Vereinstümpel ist das Diebstahl . 
Eignet sich jemand ein Wildgewässer an - ( mit Arbeit hat er sich das nicht erworben ) und kassiert 
von anderen Naturnutzern wie z.B. Anglern eine Gebühr obwohl er weder für Pflege , Hege und Fischbestand 
nur ein Fingerchen gekrümmt hat -- wer ist da der Parasit ????


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> oder mit drei 24 cm Kärpflein ?


Seit wann sind die denn  da vertreten?

Ich hatte IRL früher schon auf der Liste meiner potentiellen Urlaubsziele, weil es da  viele gute Schleiengewässer geben soll aber eben  *keine* Karpfen.

Aber u.a. der  Linksverkehr hat mich letztendlich dann doch dazu bewogen, andere Destinationen zu bevorzugen.

Wobei da viele Straßen an die Angelgewässer so eng sein sollen, dass es da eh egal ist.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Irland habe ich so eben von meiner Angelreiseliste gestrichen - was soll ich mit so einem kümmerlichen
> Hechtlein oder mit drei 24 cm Kärpflein ?



Eben. Kochtopfangler sollen zu Hause bleiben. Ist an vielen Gewässern im Ausland so, damit die Fischbestände hoch bleiben. Wenn es überwiegend oder nur um die Fischentnahme geht, müssten aber viele entnommen werden um die aufwändige Reise zur Insel lohnenswert zu machen.

Wem es um Naturerlebnis und gute Fänge geht, sieht das wahrscheinlich positiver.


----------



## dreampike (6. Juni 2022)

Du darfst in Irland am Tag nur 4 (habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut) Friedfische entnehmen, also töten. Diese dürfen nicht länger als 25 cm sein


----------



## ragbar (7. Juni 2022)

Was fürn Driss.
Auch wenn ich nur für ne Mahlzeit mal hier und da nen Fisch entnehme, will ich nicht so überwacht werden, und wenn die Jagd auf Angler so betrieben wird,geh ich nicht hin.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> müssten aber viele entnommen werden um die aufwändige Reise zur Insel lohnenswert zu machen.


Scheint früher ja tatsächlich so gewesen zu sein, dass da Touristen einen Teil ihrer Kosten über Fischentnahme wieder amortisieren wollten.

Hab zumindest in der Presse über solche Geschichten gelesen, wobei es da mehr um Brown Trouts und Hechte ging. 

War ja bei vielen Norwegenfahrern ähnlich.

Selbst in Kanada gab es Angler, die nach einem Lachsfang in ihrer Auftragsliste nachgeschaut haben, wer nun schon versorgt ist und wer nicht.

Braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn in diesen Ländern dann bestimmte Entnahmeregeln kommen.

Ganz ohne Grund passiert selten etwas.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Scheint früher ja tatsächlich so gewesen zu sein, dass da Touristen einen Teil ihrer Kosten über Fischentnahme wieder amortisieren wollten.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da gebe ich Dir schon recht. Aber Entnahme von Friedfischen nur bis 25 cm. Das sind ja Köderfische. Gut, kann mir egal sein, da ich eh kaum Friedfischangler bin und meine früheren Reise-Ambitionen nach Irland eh nicht mehr existieren. Aber Hecht nur bis 50 cm; so einen kleinen Fisch werfe ich niemals an, genau so wenig wie eine 30er Forelle. 
Da muss aber vorher viel schief gelaufen sein auf der grünen Insel, wenn da solch drastische Einschränkungen nötig geworden sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das sind ja Köderfische.


Jawohl.

Und wer mehr als 4 Köderfische dabei hat, braucht nen Nachweis wo er die erworben hat etc. .



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da muss aber vorher viel schief gelaufen sein auf der grünen Insel,


Wird wohl so sein. 

Ähnlich wie in Norwegen, wo dann die Fischausfuhr beschränkt wurde.  Oder in Kanada wo  neben Fanglimits auch "possession quotas" eingeführt wurden, die eigentlich nur Touristen treffen.

Wenn ich überlege was bei uns hier z.B. in den Verbandsgewässern mittlerweile alles für Limitierungen/Verbote/Einschränkungen gibt, war früher entweder heile Welt oder man hat sich damals weniger dran gestört.

Hättest Du Dir als Jugendlicher vorstellen können, dass es bei uns mal Fanglimits für Barsche und Weißfische geben könnte?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hättest Du Dir als Jugendlicher vorstellen können, dass es bei uns mal Fanglimits für Barsche und Weißfische geben könnte?


Hallo,

natürlich nicht und in unseren Vereinsgewässern ist dies auch nicht der Fall. Bei den Verbandsgewässern ist das natürlich anders, da hier ja auch jeder, der einen Fischereischein hat eine Karte bekommt. Geht auch schlecht anders, ist ja auch Touristengebiet und da muss man halt solche Regelungen akzeptieren bzw. sich damit arrangieren.
Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern, als es bei uns auch kein Limit für Karpfen gab (ich weiß, ist nicht Dein Lieblingsfisch   und meiner ja auch nicht), da hatten wir  einige Angler, die entnahmen im Jahr mehr als 100 Karpfen. Mir sind da noch Zahlen von so um 130 in Erinnerung.
Klar, dann kam das Jahreslimit für alle Vereinsgewässer, welches auch heute noch gilt, nämlich 30 Stück.
Ich frage mich nur, was will jemand mit 100 oder 130 Karpfen im Jahr. Na ja, ist schon über 50 Jahre her. Schwamm drüber und diese Angler leben schon lange nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juni 2022)

In Irland gab es doch auch immer wieder mal Perioden des intensiven "Pike Culling" (= Hecht-Abfischen mit Kiemennetzen), um die Forellenbestände zu fördern?

Evtl. haben die dort ja bemerkt, dass das keine so gute Idee war - und wollen nun die Hechtbestände wieder hochbekommen?

Die irischen Hechtangler fanden das Culling jedenfalls gar nicht toll (älterer Artikel):

https://www.offthescaleangling.ie/news/ireland-pike-culling/


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, was will jemand mit 100 oder 130 Karpfen im Jahr


Oder einigen Zentnern Weißfische etc. etc.

Scheint ja Leute zu geben, die das weniger für den Eigenbedarf gemacht haben denn als Nebenerwerb.

Warum ist bei uns mittlerweile wohl der Verkauf/Tausch/Handel/Umsetzen oder der Transport lebender Fische verboten?
Gibt halt Leute die überall nen finanziellen Vorteil draus ziehen wollen.

Einer meiner Kumpel sah diejenigen Carphunter, die dort regelmäßig gegen Fangbestimmungen und Gewässerordnung verstoßen haben, anfangs auch eher unkritisch.  Als dann aber immer wieder  Großkarpfen aus den Verbandsgewässern/Seen in bestimmten Privatgewässern aufgetaucht sind, hat sich seine Meinung geändert.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> In Irland gab es doch auch immer wieder mal Perioden des "Pike Culling" (= Hechtfang mit Kiemennetzen), um die Forellenbestände zu fördern?


Das konnte m.W. aber nicht ein einzelner Angler entscheiden. Das waren Maßnahmen die gewässerbezogen von den zuständigen Bewirtschafter/Behörden angeordnet/erlaubt wurden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juni 2022)

Ja genau, das hat(te) mit Anglern gar nichts zu tun - "übergeordnete Politik".

Könnte aber evtl. sein, dass das auch zu den aktuellen Entnahmebeschränkungen beigetragen hat - je nachdem, wie mies sich das auf die Hechtbestände ausgewirkt hat?


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> je nachdem, wie mies sich das auf die Hechtbestände ausgewirkt hat?


Müsste man halt wissen, ob sich dort mittlerweile die Meinung um 180° gedreht hat, und man nun glaubt, dass größere Bestände an Hecht und coarse-fish in Salmonidengewässern  absolut wünschens- und erhaltenswert sind.

Kann ich mir zwar nicht so recht vorstellen, aber da kennen sich die Irlandfahrer sicher besser aus.

In unseren hiesigen Salmonidengewässern dürfen Hechte, Zander, Waller etc. nach wie vor unabhängig von Zeit und Maß nicht zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Captain_H00k (7. Juni 2022)

Bin absolut gegen sowas !
Drohnen abseits von professioneller Anwendung beispielsweise im Bereich Bild- / Videoaufnahmen gehören auf den Elektroschrott wenn ihr mich fragt.
Bald werden vielleicht Kriege mit sowas in anderer Form geführt, siehe Firmen wie Boston Dynamics.
Sind zwar im eigentlichen Sinne keine Drohnen,aber Maschinen / Roboter,die den Menschen sowas in Zukunft vielleicht mal annehmen sollen.
So kann es dann auch mit unseren Ordnungskräften passieren,usw.,halt das selbe Prinzip wie bei der Anwendung solcher Drohnen.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juni 2022)

Das ist doch längst gängige Praxis und wäre es schon viel früher gewesen, wenn es sinnvoll zu machen gewesen wäre. 

Kennt jemand noch den 80er Blockbuster "Das fliegende Auge"? Klar, das ist eine fiktive Geschichte aber so ähnlich spielt sich das in der Realität ab, überall auf der Welt. Den sündhaft teuren Heli haben die nur deshalb genommen, weil es Drohnen noch nicht gab.


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Was fürn Driss.
> Auch wenn ich nur für ne Mahlzeit mal hier und da nen Fisch entnehme, will ich nicht so überwacht werden, und wenn die Jagd auf Angler so betrieben wird,geh ich nicht hin.





Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bin absolut gegen sowas !
> Drohnen abseits von professioneller Anwendung beispielsweise im Bereich Bild- / Videoaufnahmen gehören auf den Elektroschrott wenn ihr mich fragt.
> Bald werden vielleicht Kriege mit sowas in anderer Form geführt, siehe Firmen wie Boston Dynamics.
> Sind zwar im eigentlichen Sinne keine Drohnen,aber Maschinen / Roboter,die den Menschen sowas in Zukunft vielleicht mal annehmen sollen.
> So kann es dann auch mit unseren Ordnungskräften passieren,usw.,halt das selbe Prinzip wie bei der Anwendung solcher Drohnen.





Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist doch längst gängige Praxis und wäre es schon viel früher gewesen, wenn es sinnvoll zu machen gewesen wäre.
> 
> Kennt jemand noch den 80er Blockbuster "Das fliegende Auge"? Klar, das ist eine fiktive Geschichte aber so ähnlich spielt sich das in der Realität ab, überall auf der Welt. Den sündhaft teuren Heli haben die nur deshalb genommen, weil es Drohnen noch nicht gab.



War am am Wochenende auf einem Seminar und bin am Samstag dort an einem See angeln gegangen. Auf einmal hörte ich ein Summen in der Luft, eine Drohne, ist bestimmt mindestens 15 Minuten über meinem Kopf geflogen und muss sagen, dass ich mich dabei alles andere als wohl gefühlt habe


----------



## yukonjack (7. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> War am am Wochenende auf einem Seminar und bin am Samstag dort an einem See angeln gegangen. Auf einmal hörte ich ein Summen in der Luft, eine Drohne, ist bestimmt mindestens 15 Minuten über meinem Kopf geflogen und muss sagen, dass ich mich dabei alles andere als wohl gefühlt habe


Kann ich *gut* verstehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> War am am Wochenende auf einem Seminar und bin am Samstag dort an einem See angeln gegangen. Auf einmal hörte ich ein Summen in der Luft, eine Drohne, ist bestimmt mindestens 15 Minuten über meinem Kopf geflogen und muss sagen, dass ich mich dabei alles andere als wohl gefühlt habe


Hallo,

die hätte ich aus "Versehen" abgeworfen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> die hätte ich aus "Versehen" abgeworfen


Da kommt halt doch wieder der ehemalige Castingsportler durch.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da kommt halt doch wieder der ehemalige Castingsportler durch.


Hallo,

ja, und die hätte ich auch sicher getroffen .
Für genaues Zielwerfen war das Training damals schon wirklich gut. Ich profitiere da heute noch davon und bedauere manchen jungen Werfer, wenn ich mir da die "Wurfkünste" so anschaue.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> und bedauere manchen jungen Werfer, wenn ich mir da die "Wurfkünste" so anschaue


Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt manchmal gar nicht so traurig drüber.

Erspart einigen meiner Angelplätzen im Vereinsgewässer schon so einigen Druck, weil man da eben nicht unbedingt einfach werfen kann und überkopf schon gar nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt manchmal gar nicht so traurig drüber.
> 
> Erspart einigen meiner Angelplätzen im Vereinsgewässer schon so einigen Druck, weil man da eben nicht unbedingt einfach werfen kann und überkopf schon gar nicht.


 Hallo,

ja, da sind die links- und rechts Wurfarten, welche man bei der Arenbergscheibe können musste auch heute mitunter noch sehr hilfreich.
Eigenartigerweise war ich da bei dem schwierigeren Linkswurf  besser als von rechts .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Eigenartigerweise war ich da bei dem schwierigeren Linkswurf besser als von rechts


Links war bei vielen Castern (Werfer, keine verpuppten Maden!!) oft der Wurf, der die 100P verhindert hat.  Bei mir auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2022)

Linkswurf = Rückhand, Rechtswurf = Vorhand?


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die hätte ich aus "Versehen" abgeworfen .
> 
> ...


Vlt. bekommst Du die Chance, das war in Zrece


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Linkswurf = Rückhand, Rechtswurf = Vorhand?


Hallo,

könnte man so sagen. Wobei der Rechtswurf keine eigentliche Vorhand darstellt und der Linkswurf eh eine verdrehte Handhaltung erfordert .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Vlt. bekommst Du die Chance, das war in Zrece


Hallo,

Mit der Fliege wird es schon schwieriger, denn da kann man sich schlecht herausreden, die Drohne aus Versehen zum Absturz gebracht zu haben, da dazu schon eine auffälligere Wurfvorbereitung nötig ist, während mit der Spinnangel das doch deutlich einfacher geht .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## dreampike (9. Juni 2022)

Das mit der Drohne war bestimmt der Seminarleiter, der sehen wollte, was seine Schäfchen während des Seminars so treiben...  

Wolfgang aus Ismaning 
(oft in der Rolle als Seminarleiter unterwegs, auch als Fischereiaufseher, bislang ohne Drohne, denkt aber angesichts der hier aufgezeigten Möglichkeiten über eine solche Anschaffung zu beruflichen und aufseherischen Zwecken nach...)


----------

